# Fiesta Zetec S Mk 6.5 Detail



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,

First time if using the forum in the new year, i hope everyone had a good xmas and new year.

My first detail of this year was a mk6.5 fiesta zetec s in panther black.

Anyway i took a few pictures so i'll crack on with them.

How the car was when it was dropped off





So i mixed up some G101 in a pump sprayer for a pre-wash and i also used a stronger solution of G101 on the wheels.



G101 sprayed on the wheels, cleaning power of this product is amazing


All clean



Another dirty wheel



And clean


G101 was sprayed on as a pre wash out of a pump sprayer, this again was also amazing and pulling off all the grime and dirt


As this was dwelling i hit the wheels with valet pro dragons breath




Tyres we're also cleaned with G101 and a stiff brush to remove all old tyre dressings



All wheels, tyres and the pre-wash was all hosed down and it was ready to be washed.

Washing stage was taken care of by auto finesse lather, 2bm and scratch guards in the bottom, and a lambswool wash mitt (soon to be replaced with the flexipads merino mitt)




Washed



Dried off with autobrite reaper which made light work of the little fiesta



Door shuts done with G101 and a brush



So with the car all dried off i hit it with some auto finesse tripple and a white flexipads pad via DA



Few squirts of pad prime



Spread on the wing


Passenger side done



Drivers wing


Drivers side done


LSP was taken care of by auto finesse essence applied via their own waxmate


Spreads like butter



Whilst essence was curing i applied megs endurance via the auto finesse handi puck and tyre spot pad



Chemical guys wheel guard was also applied


Weird looking stuff, smells amazing tho


Applied



Glass was done with auto finesse crystal


Essence was buffed off and here's some finished shots











The finishing touch


The aftermath and imo the worst part of detailing, putting all your kit away


Thank you for taking the time to read, happy new year to all!


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice work. :thumb: 

You look to have fantastic results with AF's essence wax. I can't wait to use it on my car.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly matey


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Starburst said:


> Nice work. :thumb:
> 
> You look to have fantastic results with AF's essence wax. I can't wait to use it on my car.


This was my first time using it, its an excellent wax, so easy to apply, a tiny bit goes a very long way


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

nice work mate


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## CaptainGaunt23 (May 18, 2014)

Great work mate! Makes me want to work on my zetecS now!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Top work


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Never saw 'pad prime ' ??

Good results chap :thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good work mate 

Sutty.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Top work brought back to life again


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looks great mate, top job:thumb:


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks great really nice finish.


----------



## Chrissyp83 (Mar 12, 2014)

thats really nice work buddy


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

thank you all, certainly looks alot better now


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

slineclean said:


> Never saw 'pad prime ' ??
> 
> Good results chap :thumb:


at one point it was only available in their revitalise kit but you can now buy it seperate direct from auto finesse


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nice job, looks a totally different car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and hope your friend was happy with the end result


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Cheers guys.

Looks like its raining outside now, ill get some beading pictures when i get chance


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks great, good job there!


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

As promised, beading pictures


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice job, been looking at some AF products after using their AF Revive and being impressed.


----------



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

Cracking job pal.


----------



## WT Taggarit (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice job, two thumbs up.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

I've got a few more cars to do within the next few weeks so hopefully i shall have more write ups coming :thumb:


----------



## TomBaxter_123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks brilliant mate, good work!!


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks bud


----------

